# Squawk Box Semi Finalists Drawn



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well we are going to give the Squawk Box away now instead of waiting. We have drawn the semi finalists and the person with the penny value of the closing Nasdaq on April, 2nd will win. Good luck!

0- EllendaleND
1- pbduckkiller
2- Wetland Warriors
3- huntingmaniac
4- Waterfowler40
5- death trap
6- 6162rk
7- kill em
8- rooster_david
9- goodkarmarising


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

what the chance!! WOULD ABSOLUTLY LOVE TO WIN!!!!


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Pumped for April 3rd!


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you for this awesome opportunity!!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The closing penny value was 0 today so EllendaleND wins the Squawk Box. Congratulations!!


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought it was the closing penny value for April 3rd?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

kill em said:


> I thought it was the closing penny value for April 3rd?


Sorry I meant the 2nd on Monday.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe I won!! Im so excited right now. Anyone who wants to hunt with us and try it out is more than welcome.     :sniper:


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Just now saw where the winner was chosen. Congrats EllendaleND

I was actually suprised to see my name in the top 9 LOL usually I have awful luck!
Thanks anyways for the oppurtunity!!!


----------

